

Hack your finances with Buxfer's API - ashu
http://www.buxfer.com/blog/2008/03/02/introducing-the-buxfer-rest-api/

======
ashu
There's an apidemo:apidemo account for those who just want to play around...
For example, try:

[https://apidemo:apidemo@www.buxfer.com/api/analysis.html?mon...](https://apidemo:apidemo@www.buxfer.com/api/analysis.html?month=feb08)

